# Drahtabstandshalter?



## yxx9 (26. Januar 2017)

Hi! Bin Neuling - möchte mir einige Plattfischvorfächer für meinen Dänemark-Urlaub kaufen, sodass ich Euch fragen möchte, was Ihr von Vorfächern mit Drahtabstandshalter haltet? Sind Drahtabstandshalter abschreckend? 

Beste Grüße


----------



## degl (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Drahtabstandshalter?*



y009 schrieb:


> Hi! Bin Neuling - möchte mir einige Plattfischvorfächer für meinen Dänemark-Urlaub kaufen, sodass ich Euch fragen möchte, was Ihr von Vorfächern mit Drahtabstandshalter haltet? Sind Drahtabstandshalter abschreckend?
> 
> Beste Grüße



Nein......aber den Brandungsanglern kosten sie Wurfweite........
Aber von Brücken, Molen etc. sind die ohne weiteres zu gebrauchen

gruß degl


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Drahtabstandshalter?*

Vom Boot oder kutter aus verdrehen die sich leicht im Strom


----------



## Weißtanne (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Drahtabstandshalter?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Vom Boot oder kutter aus verdrehen die sich leicht im Strom



@pennfanatic von welchem Ausrüster benutzt du die Vorfächer?

Bei den handelsüblichen ist mir das Verdrehen weder in der Ostsee noch in der Nordsee passiert,weder vom verankerten noch vom treibenden Boot.Das passiert nur dann wenn die Mundschnüre verändert werden.Zu lang oder zu dünn ist dann ganz schlecht und neigt zum "Tüddel".Das bei den Originalen hinzubekommen; dazu musst du schon ein ausserordentliches Talent besitzen;+.Selbst bei Endblei mit Drahtankern habe ich das noch nicht geschafft oder bei Kollegen gesehen.

@ y009 Die Drahtarme sind in der Ostsee kein Standart .Dort fischt man mehr die Systeme ohne Abstandshalter.Degl hat das  beantwortet.Vom Boot sind die Buttlöffel mit entsprechender Montage z.Zt. sehr beliebt wobei alle anderen Montagen auch fangen,ob gekauft oder selbstgestrickt.Schau was andere machen die erfolgreich sind und mache es nach.Dann wirst du für dich das Richtige finden


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Drahtabstandshalter?*

Habe die ganz einfachen benutzt, die man in das vor fach ein wickelt.
Wahrscheinlich meinst du andere


----------



## bootszander (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Drahtabstandshalter?*

Ob sie abschreckend sind konnte ich bis jetzt noch nicht als negativ feststellen. Aber müssen sie denn sein? Ich verwende sie eigendlich nur bei sehr starker trift vom boot aus damit ich ziehmlich steil nach unten fischen kann.


----------



## Weißtanne (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Drahtabstandshalter?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Habe die ganz einfachen benutzt, die man in das vor fach ein wickelt.
> Wahrscheinlich meinst du andere


Ich meine die fertigen Vorfächer ,mit den selbst eingedrehten kann das schon mal vorkommen,da gebe ich dir Recht.Ich denke das passiert weil die nicht rotieren können.


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Drahtabstandshalter?*



Weißtanne schrieb:


> Ich meine die fertigen Vorfächer ,mit den selbst eingedrehten kann das schon mal vorkommen,da gebe ich dir Recht.Ich denke das passiert weil die nicht rotieren können.



Genau das wird der Grund sein. Hatte die mal gekauft und nur einmal benutzt.
War das ein getüdel.
Die fertigen vorfacher hatte ich noch nicht, glaube ich...


----------



## buttweisser (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Drahtabstandshalter?*

Von erfahrenen Brandungsanglern werden die Drahtarme in der Regel nicht verwendet. Doch wenn ordentlich Brandung ist und die Fische relativ nah am Ufer stehen kannst Du die Teile schon nehmen. Es wäre quatsch die Dinger zu kaufen und dann zu entsorgen. 

Bei ruhigem Wetter ist ein Einhaken Nachläufer-Vorfach für den Anfang die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Drahtabstandshalter?*

Google mal flattie rig.  Brauchst keine Drahtarme.  Nur Tourists kaufen diese.
Kauf dir paar Kirby hooks.sind Butthaken in Grossen von 8 bis 6/0

Fuer Plattfische brauchst nur Groesse 2 bis 2/0.

Kirby hooks findest bei eBay.co.uk

Sind Butthaken mit ne Drehung.Fische haken sich selber.

Kannst Perlen verwenden.ich benutze diese nur fuer Schollen.  Farben rot,Orange,gelb,gruen und schwarz. 

Gruen,schwarz oder gelb,rot oder gelb orange in 8mm sind sehr beliebt bei den Schollen.Ansonsten Auftriebperlen wenn Krebse aktiv sind.
Gelb oder orange.

Köder Seeringelwurm, Tintenfisch nicht gewaschen. 

Viel Glueck. Mach deine Vorfaecher selber


----------

